# URGENT APPEAL FROM OAS FOR BLANKETS, TOWELS ,QUILTS AND SHEETS



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Please share to help keep OAS animals warm this winter

This rescue takes alot of our harder to place poundies so please help and support them if you can.

This is an urgent appeal for more Blankets , towels , quilts and sheets from the Oxford animal sanctuary for the animals in their care.
If anyone has any of the above that they no longer want and can donate to the rescue please drop them off at the sanctuary any day between 8.30 - 4.30 address The Village Green, Watlington Road, Stadhampton, Oxford OX44 7UB
They have plenty of pillows and cushions though so they don't need these.

http://www.animallifelineuk.org/forum/showthread.php?t=40000&p=215265#post215265

Many thanks for taking the time to read this

Best wishes The Animal Lifeline UK Team


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

I wish you were closer , i have absolutely loads of this stuff . Sadly i don't drive and live in Somerset .


----------

